# Subnautica: Beim Speichern in der Basis und wieder Laden ist man zunächst im Wasser und muss für Luft die Luke anklicken!



## Hauruck (27. Mai 2022)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mir zunächst einen Wolf im Internet gesucht und zu meiner Verwunderung bisher überhaupt kein deutsches Forum zu Subnautica gefunden. (Normalerweise hat jedes größere Spiel irgendwo ein Forum oder Unterforum auf Deutsch.) Jetzt hoffe ich hier jemanden zu finden, der meine Frage beantworten kann.

ich spiele Subnautica (Teil 1, NICHT Below Zero!) auf dem PC (es ist die Play Anywhere-Version von Microsoft) im Modus freies Spiel und habe einen komischen Bug, seitdem ich mir eine kleine Basis gebaut habe.

Immer, wenn ich in der Basis abspeichere und dann diesen Spielstand wieder lade, bin ich zwar in der Basis, schwimme aber im Wasser und verbrauche auch Sauerstoff. Erst wenn ich dann die Luke (von innen!) anklicke, wo mir dann "Basis betreten" (!) angeboten wird, obwohl ich mich darin befinde, und dann durch die Luke gehe, wobei ich dann kurzzeitig außen im Wasser bin, betrete ich die Basis erneut und habe erst dann Sauerstoff.
Das hab ich schon viermal versucht. Das Spiel meint also offensichtlich, dass ich mich in diesem Moment gar nicht in der Station befinde. Auch wenn ich im oberen Mehrzweckraum abspeichere und wieder lade, schwimme ich anschließend in der Station im Wasser herum und muss zum Atmen erst einmal zur Luke schwimmen.
Die Basis besteht nur aus 2 Mehrzweckräumen übereinander mit einer Leiterverbindung, 2 Fundamenten drunter (auch mit einem Fundament war es so), einer Luke unten und einem Solarmodul auf dem Dach. Ein Fenster, ein Fabrikator, ein Kommunikator und 6 Spinde befinden sich im unterem Raum.
Die Basis liegt in 16m Tiefe (unterer Raum). Gestern hatte ich die gleiche Basis, aber in 42m Tiefe. Da war es genauso.
Ich hab auch schon versuchsweise die Leiter entfernt, was am Problem nichts geändert hat.
Und komischerweise finde ich zu diesem Bug im Internet nichts.

Habt Ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, und ob man dagegen etwas tun kann?
Es ist doch etwas unschön, wenn man sein Spiel in der Basis beginnt und erst einmal diese wieder betreten muss, um Luft zu haben. Bei einer großen Basis mit längeren Wegen bis zur Luke kann das auch richtig nervig werden, falls es dann genauso ist.
Während  meiner damaligen Spielzeit auf der X-Box hatte ich so ein Problem nie.

Gruß
Hauruck


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Mai 2022)

Hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal, auch das die Station grundlos vollief.
Da half in beiden Fällen nur ein Umbau. War aber wirklich nur sehr selten vorgekommen.

Edit: vor 9 Monaten war es im Reddit Thema, allerdings auch ohne Lösung.


----------



## Hauruck (27. Mai 2022)

Das ist nicht das Problem, aber ich hab fast befürchtet, dass meine Fragestellung so interpretiert wird.
Die Basis ist eben NICHT voll mit Wasser. Das merke ich immer dann, wenn ich die Luke von innen angeklickt habe und erst dann die Basis tatsächlich offiziell wieder betreten habe (obwohl ich vorher schon drin war). Dann ist die Basis  mit Luft gefüllt und begrüßt mich mit "Welcome onboard, Captain". Vorher bin ich zwar in der Basis, aber das Spiel hat es nicht kapiert und denkt, ich wär im Wasser. Und zwar immer dann, wenn ich den Spielstand neu lade.

Und noch ein weiteres Problem. Ich kann den Medikit Fabricator in der Start-Rettungskapsel nicht dekonstruieren. Mir wird zwar die Option angeboten, wenn ich das Konstruktionswerkzeug in der Hand halte ("Dekonstruieren mit (Q)". Aber wenn ich dann Q drücke, passiert nichts. Und ich habe auch den Medikit Fabrikator anvisiert, da seine Bezeichnung angezeigt wird! Nicht etwa die Wand dahinter o.ä.
Und dabei ist es egal, in welchem Verarbeitungszustand für das nächste Kit er sich gerade befindet. Es tut grundsätzlich nicht.
Ich hatte gedacht, ich brauch das Ding nicht mehr und möchte es in meiner Basis haben, zudem Silbererz anfangs ohnehin nicht so einfach zu finden ist.
 Und jetzt muss ich natürlich damit rechnen, dass auch das Entfernen eines neuen Medikit Fabrikators nicht möglich sein könnte. Und das wiederum hätte dann zur Folge, dass man auch den umgebenden Raum nicht mehr entfernen könnte, wenn man das dann wollte. Und dann wär es richtig ärgerlich. Zumindest aber könnte man dann den Platz nicht mehr anderweitig nutzen, wenn das Ding erst einmal an der Wand hängt.
Da ich aber auch den Kommunikator und den Fabrikator in der Rettungskapsel nicht mehr dekonstruieren kann, überlege ich, ob es inzwischen vielleicht gar nicht mehr möglich ist, aus dieser Kapsel irgendwelche Geräte zu entfernen, um sie anderswo zu nutzen. Das wird allerdings durch die Wiki nicht bestätigt. Und dann wär das genannte Problem vermutlich nur auf diese Kapsel beschränkt. Das hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Mai 2022)

Ich denke das mit den Einrichtungen in der Startkapsel ist wirklich so, die kriegt man nicht weg.
Wahrscheinlich auch besser so. 

Oh, hab vorhin das Reddit Topic vergessen zu verlinken,
sie schwer nach deinem Problem aus. auch die genannten workarounds passen.




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/subnautica/comments/pbt3ue

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich selbst bin schon zu lange raus, weiß nichtmal mehr ob ich die Story komplett abgeschlossen hatte.
...ok war wohl bei 65% der Erfolge und 72h Spielzeit. Wird Zeit mal weiterzumachen.


----------



## Hauruck (27. Mai 2022)

Dankeschön!
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, der einzige Weg ist, im Wasser zu speichern? Dann kann ich ja gleich in der Station vor der Luke speichern und dann diese kurz anklicken, wie ich das bisher gemacht habe. Der Aufwand ist geringer.
Mein Englisch ist nicht besonders gut. Da ist noch irgendein Hinweis, der Moonpool könnte helfen. Aber den kann ich noch gar nicht bauen, hab erst vor kurzem angefangen mit dem Spiel.
Ob das im Zyklop, der Seemotte oder dem Krebs auch so ist? Oder womöglich auf den Inseln. Das wär aber richtig doof. Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen.
Ich hatte Subnautica vor längerer Zeit schon mal auf der XBox gezockt, allerdings nur im Kreativ-Mode. Aber ohne diesen Blödsinn.

Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, dass dieser Bug noch nicht gefixt worden ist.


----------



## Hauruck (28. Mai 2022)

Heute morgen lade ich wieder meinen Spielstand, und das erste Mal bin ich zwar in meiner Basis, aber nicht im Wasser. Ich stand schon wieder klickbereit an der Luke, um das Problem zu lösen.
Keine Ahnung, warum der Bug nicht aufgetreten ist.
Inzwischen hab ich 4 Mehrzweckräume übereinander und 4 Fundamente drunter und im Moment  eine Taschenlampe in der Hand, aber ob das damit in Zusammenhang steht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hauruck (29. Mai 2022)

Und heute morgen starte ich in meiner Basis wieder im Wasser und muss die Luke anklicken, um im Trockenen zu sein.
Speicherposition gestern abend war wie immer innen vor der Luke.
( Ein weiterer Mehrzweckraum oben, ein zweites Solarmodul auf dem Dach, 2 Verstärkungen im Erdgeschoss und eine Seemotte vor der Basis, und ein paar Spinde sind dazugekommen.)
Eine Regel kann ich bisher nicht erkennen.


----------

